# how long did you experience prelabor before the real thing?



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

I know there's no way to tell when labor will happen, but will you humor me anyway?








Since 31 weeks, I've had several signs of prelabor, like increased braxton hicks, increased discharge, nesting, changes in bm's, gas cramps, menstrual cramping, lower back ache, ect. I'm dialated a cm, have been for at least since 32 wks, but that doesn't really mean anything, plus this is my second pregnancy. Cervix was starting to thin out a little then, and baby was starting to drop. I'm now 34 weeks, and I'm getting more BH, more diarrhea, more discharge...most of the signs are increasing.

I keep reading that prelabor begins up to a month before the real thing starts. Anyone know if this is typically true? How long before labor did you experience prelabor, especially if you have more than one child?

Not that I'm wanting to have the baby any time really soon--just have a lot of time on my hands and have been thinking about this...


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I really didn't experience any major signs of prelabor. I guess I had "nesting"
urges throughout my 3rd trimester, but no big physical changes. I never experienced Braxton Hicks.
The changes associated w/ labor occured the night before ds was born. I woke up w/ very mild contractions, had insomnia, and experienced loose stools.
The next day I had dh use moxa on my hips and spine to help loosen and prepare them for labor and birth, I had a few more mild contractions that picked up in the late afternoon.
I went into active labor at about 6 PM and ds was born at 7:20 PM.
I am interested though to see how this pg will differ.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

#1 - no pre-labor
#2 - went into labor at 28 weeks and had contractions daily - born at 37 weeks
#3 - Prodromal labor off and on for 7-10 days

Keri


----------



## Anmarie (Jun 8, 2003)

Both my previous labors were complete surprises. With dd #1 my water broke at 38 weeks and boom, there she was. I think I was really ignorant to the fact that she could come *earlier* than I expected!

#2 was preterm labor at 22 weeks, just woke up to bleeding - couldn't stop it.

No warning with either of them - or I was just not observant.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I had frequent bh cx very early on in the pg. Had prodomal labor off and on for a month. Walked around 80% effaced for that whole month, and the last 2 weeks was 2 cm dialted. I thought several times that I was really in labor and then it would stop after a couple hours. When it finally hit, believe me, I knew it!! It was very sudden and I was in instant transitional labor.

It's sooo hard to tell. But sounds like your body's starting to gear up!

Darshani


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

I didn't vote. I'm at nearly 35 weeks w/ my 1st, feeling the same as you. Lots of crampy menstrual-type BH's, "loose" BMs, lower back pain - actually hip pain mostly (and boy oh boy do I have middle back pain, although that's not a labour symptom that's just holding the baby up!!!). I know that my cervix is softening but can't really reach enough to know if it's effacing much. There's still lots of cervix there, though.

No real nesting so far I'm still really tired and unmotivated, but annoyed by the chaotic state of my house. I need a cleaning fairy to come in and get rid of all my piles of clutter.

I'm aware of all this mostly because i know my mum had us all early, I was the only one to make it to term even (I was a week before due, but my brother was born at 34 weeks and my sister tried to be, ultimatley born at not quite 37). So I'm paying attention...

Keep us posted!!! Can't wait to hear about your baby!

robin


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Robinna--we're in the same places in our pregnancies. Don't get me wrong--I have no energy or desire to clean most of the time--the house looks kind of hellish right now. I have definitely had nesting spurts though, but they're not the norm for me...wish they were.








This part of the pregnancy is so weird, it's like the big day is so close and yet so far! I need to think of things to do to speed up the time--things that involve laying on the couch, sleeping, and still somehow entertaining my 3 yo--hahaha.


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm just so horribly TIRED right now... 9 more working days after today though, nearly done!!! then hopefully at least a week before the baby. [fingers crossed!]

I have a lot of laundry to do, that's my main thing right now, although we're still in power "shortage" here and not supposed to run any machines so that's my current excuse!!! I'm getting a change table from a friend too so looking forward to being able to really sort out where all the diapers etc. are going to live. Even though we won't be using the nursery as a sleeping place for the baby right away, I'm eager to have it put together! just can't seem to find the time. By the time I get home I'm having the crampy BH's from being tired and jsut wanna lie down. Oh well. The baby won't care if the house is a mess.

I'm thinking about finding out what it would cost to have a maid come in for one day and blitz the place before the baby comes, so at least we're starting with completely clean, if not tidy. Maybe I should add that to my baby shower list!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Robin--That's so strange, I could have written your entire post! Except for I'm staying at home with my son right now, and I don't have the power shortage as an excuse for all my unfinished laundry







I'm also thinking a maid would be an excellent idea--I feel bad because I'm here all the time and I should just do it myself though. But I'm so tired...

ETA: Have you checked out the Sept/Oct mamas thread?


----------

